# Cidade de São Paulo recriada em escala 1:1 no Cities: Skylines



## usermatts (Sep 14, 2021)

Oi galera, beleza? Desde o começo do ano tenho trabalhado em um projeto bem ambicioso de recriação da cidade de SP no jogo Cities: Skylines. Acho que muitos de vocês já devem conhecer o jogo, mas pra quem não conhece, ele é um simulador de cidades ao estilo SimCity, só que com 1000x mais possibilidades de criações. Esse jogo é INSANO em todos os aspectos, alguns jogadores já recriaram em tamanho real outras grandes cidades do mundo aí, tipo Moscou, NY, Amsterdam etc., e com o nível de detalhe que o fizeram tem vez que você olha pras fotos/vídeos da cidade no jogo e você logo pensa que são imagens da cidade na vida real hahah recomendo darem uma olhada nesses trampos.

Em 2019 eu já fiz uns vídeos pro meu canal no Youtube onde eu estava tentando recriar São Paulo só que numa escala bem menor, o que me motivou muito a embarcar nesse meu projeto da cidade em tamanho real. Bem, por enquanto só o distrito da Sé está 100% pronto, tem uns 50% - 60% da República e uns 5% da Bela Vista e da Consolação. Já postei uns dois vídeos desse novo projeto no YouTube, inclusive um até foi compartilhado num tópico aqui do forum e fiquei muito feliz de ver isso hahah, e pretendo continuar postando a medida que eu vou evoluindo o projeto. Tô enviando por aqui alguns screenshots da cidade - algumas são imagens desatualizadas então nem todas as fotos aí representam 100% como a cidade já está. Espero que gostem do trabalho feito até agora! Vejam se conseguem identificar quais lugares são esses.









































































Você pode ver meu vídeo mais recente aqui:


----------



## Itsaac- Jp (Mar 14, 2009)

Muito legal seu projeto, amo descobrir canais brasileiros de C:S, especialmente os que focam em detalhes. Parabéns.


----------



## usermatts (Sep 14, 2021)

Itsaac- Jp said:


> Muito legal seu projeto, amo descobrir canais brasileiros de C:S, especialmente os que focam em detalhes. Parabéns.


Obrigado! Acredite, teria muito mais detalhes se eu tivesse um PC mais adequado pra esse projeto ao invés de um laptop pessoal kk rindo de nervoso


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Show!

Está ficando muito bom, continue! 👏🏼👏🏼👏🏼


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Extraordinário!
Você fez tudo isso sozinho ou foi com uma equipe?


----------



## usermatts (Sep 14, 2021)

Ken Masters said:


> Extraordinário!
> Você fez tudo isso sozinho ou foi com uma equipe?


100% sozinho. Quer dizer, não 100% porque alguns assets (construções, veículos etc.) não fui eu quem fiz, mas outros jogadores da comunidade que disponibilizaram na oficina da steam e eu só baixei e coloquei aí no meu savegame. O prédio do Banespa, por exemplo, foi o HADES550 quem criou (inclusive ele tem muitos assets brasileiros na workshop, muito bom mesmo). O MASP - que não aparece aí nos screenshots - também não fui eu quem fiz, foi o Othercakes. Eu basicamente "só" disponho essas construções de maneira a copiar fielmente como essas construções são na vida real, bem como as ruas, avenidas, viadutos, árvores, rios, ladeiras, parques etc. O terreno aí da cidade eu fiz usando um mapa shaded relief de São Paulo, mas as elevações ficaram muito grosseiras então eu tô tendo que arrumar o terreno manualmente, e isso eu faço principalmente vendo fotos no Street View, vendo quais ruas são planas e quais não são. O recurso 3D Google Earth também tem me ajudado muito.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

usermatts said:


> 100% sozinho. Quer dizer, não 100% porque alguns assets (construções, veículos etc.) não fui eu quem fiz, mas outros jogadores da comunidade que disponibilizaram na oficina da steam e eu só baixei e coloquei aí no meu savegame. O prédio do Banespa, por exemplo, foi o HADES550 quem criou (inclusive ele tem muitos assets brasileiros na workshop, muito bom mesmo). O MASP - que não aparece aí nos screenshots - também não fui eu quem fiz, foi o Othercakes. Eu basicamente "só" disponho essas construções de maneira a copiar fielmente como essas construções são na vida real, bem como as ruas, avenidas, viadutos, árvores, rios, ladeiras, parques etc. O terreno aí da cidade eu fiz usando um mapa shaded relief de São Paulo, mas as elevações ficaram muito grosseiras então eu tô tendo que arrumar o terreno manualmente, e isso eu faço principalmente vendo fotos no Street View, vendo quais ruas são planas e quais não são. O recurso 3D Google Earth também tem me ajudado muito.


Muito bom, cara! Meus parabéns!
Não conhecia esse jogo. Despertou meu interesse.
Além de adorar turismo (como todos os frequentadores do SSC), adoro jogos de mundo aberto, que nos permitem passear, principalmente aqueles em cidades e locais reais, como Sleeping Dogs, Watch Dogs 1, 2 e Legion, Spider-Man e The Crew.
Sonho com o dia em que poderemos jogar e passear virtualmente por inúmeras cidades brasileiras. Já é possível passear pelo Google Street View, mas a visão não flui (é necessária transição de imagem por imagem) e não há exatamente jogos.
No Cities Skylines, há alguns jogos que possamos jogar nas cidades já construídas? Refiro-me a coisas como tiro, corridas, etc.


----------



## usermatts (Sep 14, 2021)

Ken Masters said:


> Muito bom, cara! Meus parabéns!
> Não conhecia esse jogo. Despertou meu interesse.
> Além de adorar turismo (como todos os frequentadores do SSC), adoro jogos de mundo aberto, que nos permitem passear, principalmente aqueles em cidades e locais reais, como Sleeping Dogs, Watch Dogs 1, 2 e Legion, Spider-Man e The Crew.
> Sonho com o dia em que poderemos jogar e passear virtualmente por inúmeras cidades brasileiras. Já é possível passear pelo Google Street View, mas a visão não flui (é necessária transição de imagem por imagem) e não há exatamente jogos.
> No Cities Skylines, há alguns jogos que possamos jogar nas cidades já construídas? Refiro-me a coisas como tiro, corridas, etc.


Hmm não... as possibilidades no Cities: Skylines são apenas na área de criação da cidade mesmo. O máximo que dá é caminhar/dirigir pelas ruas da cidade, ver como ela é em primeira pessoa.


----------



## Andre Alpp (Nov 20, 2020)

Trabalho fantástico! Parabéns pela iniciativa. Favoritei aqui para acompanhar o progresso.


----------



## akaFTS (Jan 29, 2012)

Cara, isso está insano. Os prédios são apenas props, ou são habitáveis e geram tráfego?

Estou ansioso pra ver quando chegar na periferia, faz tempo que estou querendo um modpack de favelas ou bairros humildes brasileiros.


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

usermatts said:


> Hmm não... as possibilidades no Cities: Skylines são apenas na área de criação da cidade mesmo. O máximo que dá é caminhar/dirigir pelas ruas da cidade, ver como ela é em primeira pessoa.


De qualquer forma, é muito legal! Valeu!


----------



## usermatts (Sep 14, 2021)

akaFTS said:


> Cara, isso está insano. Os prédios são apenas props, ou são habitáveis e geram tráfego?
> 
> Estou ansioso pra ver quando chegar na periferia, faz tempo que estou querendo um modpack de favelas ou bairros humildes brasileiros.


Todos os edifícios são funcionais sim. Eu duvido mt que eu chegarei logo perto de bairros mais afastados do centro... Meu notebook já quase não aguenta carregar o savegame do jeito que está agora, provavelmente eu só vou poder expandir a cidade quando tiver um computador melhor. Sabe-se lá deus quando isso vai ocorrer.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Parabéns pelo trabalho!


----------



## alexandrelrf (Aug 5, 2012)

belíssimo trabalho, parabéns!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Rapaz, que arte isso aí! Meus parabéns!


----------



## usermatts (Sep 14, 2021)

Valeu, gente!


----------



## barney-ulidh (Feb 9, 2019)

Ficou muito bom!


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Cara, que lindo trabalho! Realmente muito bom!


----------



## usermatts (Sep 14, 2021)

Valeu galera! Ia postar essa foto "aérea" mas nem postei porque muitos dos espaços aí vazios nessa imagem já estão preenchidos. De qualquer jeito to postando aqui, pq acho q é uma imagem daora.


----------



## barney-ulidh (Feb 9, 2019)

usermatts said:


> View attachment 2232177
> 
> 
> Valeu galera! Ia postar essa foto "aérea" mas nem postei porque muitos dos espaços aí vazios nessa imagem já estão preenchidos. De qualquer jeito to postando aqui, pq acho q é uma imagem daora.


Depois manda umas atualizadas amigo. Mas sei como é, vi comentários de que esse jogo não é muito bem otimizado, uma vez montei uma city e pra ajudar ainda usei mod pra desbloquear o mapa todo, toda vez antes de jogar tinha que colocar pra carregar uns 30 minutos antes, hauhau

Parece internet discada dos anos 2000

Mas o jogo é bom então vale a pena


----------

